# so called "INSIDER" CLAIMS...



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

A "INSIDER" at www.lakersground.net ( click draft talk offseason) KG thread

claims that the Lakers will deal odom+ fillers for KG before the start of the season.

This is probaly TOTAL BS but just running it by you guys 



P.s ANY1 ELSE HITTING LAKER CAMP JULY 5tH???????? :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> A "INSIDER" at www.lakersground.net ( click draft talk offseason) KG thread
> 
> claims that the Lakers will deal odom+ fillers for KG before the start of the season.
> 
> ...


me!!!!!!! july 5th.....how old r u?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the kg rumor still floating around... in other news the lakers might trade shaq to dallas for dirk


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KG = My source says it's Kendall Gill!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> KG = My source says it's Kendall Gill!


lol yeah that sounds alittle more realistic


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If that rumor is true, he just Jack Haley/Emplayed it...so thanks a lot buddy!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If that rumor is true, he just Jack Haley/Emplayed it...so thanks a lot buddy!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


True :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cris said:


> the kg rumor still floating around... in other news the lakers might trade shaq to dallas for dirk


Is that before or after the James Worthy and Byron Scott for Larry Bird trade ?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If that rumor is true, he just Jack Haley/*Emplayed* it...so thanks a lot buddy!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:



Eric is a great guy...dont say that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> Eric is a great guy...dont say that


I'm not so sure.. I'm split on Eric now.. At least he can man up to what he did.. Haley couldnt!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm not so sure.. I'm split on Eric now.. At least he can man up to what he did.. Haley couldnt!


Just out of curiosity, how do you watch Haley on the SCSR if you live in Illinois?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you watch Haley on the SCSR if you live in Illinois?


Directv Sports Package where I get the FSW channels and other's


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Im hittin Laker Camp. IM 16


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Teezy said:


> Im hittin Laker Camp. IM 16


nice im 15 we'll prob be in the same league wats ur name?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Your parents must be doin ok..$ 590 has to be one of the most expensive camps I've seen. My son's camp is $185 which is a steal and my daughter's camp (Rutgers NJ) is around $400.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

my dads a jazz singer and a producer... he won a grammy for some gay rod stewart thing... hes able to take care of me and a close friend of mine whos pretty much my cuzin.... so im blessed.

to mike... my names Nick btw


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Teezy said:


> my dads a jazz singer and a producer... he won a grammy for some gay rod stewart thing... hes able to take care of me and a close friend of mine whos pretty much my cuzin.... so im blessed.
> 
> to mike... my names Nick btw


 Im in illinois and my parents didnt want me to go because im goin on vacation like the week after the camp


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well it would allow Phillip to continue his streak of only coaching a team with 2 of the best players in the league on it. It would also allow Stern to have a good team in a huge tv market again......Conspiricy theorists speak out!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> Your parents must be doin ok..$ 590 has to be one of the most expensive camps I've seen. My son's camp is $185 which is a steal and my daughter's camp (Rutgers NJ) is around $400.


yea..im not the typical spoiled kid though i have to get good grades to go but i am very appreciative 2 my parents and i am blessed


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Whatever you do Kupchak, don't trade Gail Goodrich for a draft pick!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn 590s a ****load for a bball camp. im goin to the spiece fieldhoue in indiana for 275.how long is that camp that costs 590?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

KG will be a Laker.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> KG will be a Laker.


lol wow good one :raised_ey


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol wow good one :raised_ey


LeBron will also be traded for Jumaine Jones and Brian Cook. Will wear Magic Johnson's old number and be a Laker by training camp. Lineup will look like:

Someone
Kobe
LeBron
Odom
KG


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

However you didnt specify which KG it was.. My source keeps telling me it's Kendall Gill!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

are you sure it's not KG = Kendall Gill challenging Mitch Kupchak to a fight? maybe Mitch still has beef over the summer when KG decided not to come to the Lakers. With Kendall's new found career in boxing, the Lakers have to think of some more drama to draw the NBA some ratings. :boohoo:


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

What the hell do these morons get from telling all this bull****? I don't get it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

erniejohnson said:


> What the hell do these morons get from telling all this bull****? I don't get it.


quit crying


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> However you didnt specify which KG it was.. My source keeps telling me it's Kendall Gill!



id say your source sounds legit, but thats just me


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the hell?!???!?? Kendall Gill is a boxer now?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think we have a better chance of getting Kenny G to play power forward for us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> What the hell?!???!?? Kendall Gill is a boxer now?


id wanna say maybe 1-2 months...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> id wanna say maybe 1-2 months...


Well close.. He's been training for a while.. He's 1-0 with a KO.. He wants one more boxing match and then wants to come back to the NBA.. Lakers are one of his teams he wants to come to.. Maybe he can KO Mitch :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

alright guys....ive been doin a little thinking....maybe these garnett rumors are slightly true....

all i have heard phil jackson talk about is caron caron caron...no Odom and the trade that everyone posts has Odom leaving and not caron....maybe there is something going on? :raised_ey


----------

